# Old-fashioned open-caged elevator



## Kenington (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm wanting to provide access to a large, finished attic, but there's just not much room for stairs.  The space will either be a play room for the kids or a kid's bedroom.  We've looked at spiral staircase kits, but I had a (creative?) thought re an alternative.

Is it possible to find an old-fashioned, open-caged, one-person elevator?  Manually-operated would be great--the simpler the better.  Leading to a third-floor kids' space, an old-fashioned elevator might be just the right "fun" way to go up, and it wouldn't take much floor space on the 2nd floor where space is tight.

Any ideas, suggestions, comments would be MOST welcome.


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 24, 2008)

Elevators are highly regulated because of safety reasons. You should check local codes to see what you can do.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 24, 2008)

Open cage elevators are extremely dangerous, especially with kids. Too many opportunities for broken arms, legs and necks!

BUT

They do look cool


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 24, 2008)

Another fun addition for the kids is a firehouse brass pole to slide down. One house in our little town has one and it gets a lot of comments.
Glenn


----------



## Rustedbird (Apr 26, 2008)

I always liked the fire pole that one could slide up in Fahrenheit 457.  You could do an elevator but you would still need another stair for access anyway. I remember seeing a stair-ladder with offset treads. That looked pretty cool.


----------

